# Dieting and Living....



## HeavyRuck (Dec 23, 2014)

Good Evening Patrons,

Just wanted to see who on the forums currently count macronutrients, or live and just eat clean whole foods? I currently do, count macros. I have found this is the easiest way for me to stay on track with my diet. The only thing I hate is how hungry I get when dieting. I hate it. But when I do just eat clean whole foods 4-5 meals a day, I end up bloating up and gaining weight:dead:. Anyways, with that said... What do you guys do, what are your thoughts!?

-HR


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 23, 2014)

You'll find there's quite a few of us on here who really pay attention to what we eat.  I don't spend a whole lot of time actually counting macros and what not.  I just eat meat and leafy veg, meat and leafy veg, then after a couple of months I fall off the wagon and into some potatoes, climb back on and repeat the cycle.  I like how I feel when I'm eating clean, but the willpower eventually gives out when staring at a loaded baked tuber and I'm the only one not partaking of same in the house.


----------



## HeavyRuck (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm currently overseas in South America. Where I am at, I can't find green leafy veggies believe it or not. It is hard to find clean foods. Now I see why the women of SA have such huge !!!!


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 23, 2014)

HeavyRuck said:


> Good Evening Patrons,
> 
> Just wanted to see who on the forums currently count macronutrients, or live and just eat clean whole foods? I currently do, count macros. I have found this is the easiest way for me to stay on track with my diet. The only thing I hate is how hungry I get when dieting. I hate it. But when I do just eat clean whole foods 4-5 meals a day, I end up bloating up and gaining weight:dead:. Anyways, with that said... What do you guys do, what are your thoughts!?
> 
> -HR



Same as what RK said. I don't like where I am at so I must kick my own ass back into tracking calories.  I like myfitmesspal.


----------



## Brill (Dec 23, 2014)

Last year I got hammered and the next days sucked balls.  I read that brussel sprouts cleansed the liver and then read more...and more...and more.  Tried the kale juice cleanse (still drink a few glasses each morning) and have 100% converted to raw foods diet: if it's in the produce section, it's in my belly.  We even went as far as all organic and grass fed beef/chicken too.  There is nothing in my house now that is from a box, has HFCS, or isn't made from scratch (even salad dressing).  We bought a Vitamix blender that we used damn near daily (juices, soups, sorbets, and dressings).

I feel completely different: ZERO aches and pains in the morning and no 1400 tiredness: steady energy levels throughout the day.


----------



## HeavyRuck (Dec 23, 2014)

lindy said:


> Last year I got hammered and the next days sucked balls.  I read that brussel sprouts cleansed the liver and then read more...and more...and more.  Tried the kale juice cleanse (still drink a few glasses each morning) and have 100% converted to raw foods diet: if it's in the produce section, it's in my belly.  We even went as far as all organic and grass fed beef/chicken too.  There is nothing in my house now that is from a box, has HFCS, or isn't made from scratch (even salad dressing).  We bought a Vitamix blender that we used damn near daily (juices, soups, sorbets, and dressings).
> 
> I feel completely different: ZERO aches and pains in the morning and no 1400 tiredness: steady energy levels throughout the day.



WOW!!!!! I would totally like to try juicing, just because it makes life easier. I pray to God that I will be able to have fresh fruits and veggies in the near future. I get more excited to go home on leave just to eat clean than seeing home itself (not really) !!!!


----------



## Etype (Dec 23, 2014)

I squatted 455 (below parallel, don't even try it) last Monday at 190 bodyweight, deadlifted 545 the week before.  Ran a 12:48 on my last two mile.

I ate at Zaxby's and Five Guys today.


ETA-
I've also been drinking quite heavily tonight.  But seriously- clean eating is good, to an extent.  A lot of the top CrossFit competitors eat zone portions x2 or x3 fat.  Michael Phelps pounds bread.

I think its good for everyone to track their macros for a couple days- just eat normally but record your fat/carbs/protein.  Simply having awareness of how you are eating will change how you eat- subconsciously or otherwise.  Read labels periodically and you will become more aware of where you are having excesses and deficiencies.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 23, 2014)

I like beer and ice cream.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd go bonkers if I tried to all the minutiae associated with eating/dieting.   I just try to not eat crap.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 24, 2014)

"If your food does not come with a label, you probably don't have to worry about counting the calories in it."
Good advice from one of my CF coaches.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2014)

I tried to think of something witty to say here, nothing.  So instead I will just tell the truth...about a year back there was a Paleo thread on the board; I got hooked.  Lost nearly 70 pounds in about 6 months and have mainained for quite a while.  I don't like the idea of being on a "diet", so instead I minimize unnecessary carbs (dinner rolls, desserts, excess beer) and eat paleo/clean whenever I can.  It's made all the difference in the world and I cannot recall the last time I attempted to count calories, or felt the need.


----------



## Brill (Dec 24, 2014)

Etype said:


> I squatted 455 (below parallel, don't even try it) last Monday at 190 bodyweight, deadlifted 545 the week before.  Ran a 12:48 on my last two mile..



Yeah, well...umm...well...so...AH HA!

What's your DLPT score?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 25, 2014)

I eat and drink like a VIKING!!!!!

:-":wall::blkeye:


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 26, 2015)

HeavyRuck said:


> Good Evening Patrons,
> 
> Just wanted to see who on the forums currently count macronutrients, or live and just eat clean whole foods? I currently do, count macros. I have found this is the easiest way for me to stay on track with my diet. The only thing I hate is how hungry I get when dieting. I hate it. But when I do just eat clean whole foods 4-5 meals a day, I end up bloating up and gaining weight:dead:. Anyways, with that said... What do you guys do, what are your thoughts!?
> 
> -HR



To add further I have been hitting up a Whole Foods more often.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 28, 2015)

I bulked this weekend...chipotle quesadilla burrito...noms.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 1, 2015)

I eat the same thing for breakfast and lunch 7 days a week. 3 egg whites scrambled with ham, kale and onion. Kale salad, homemade dressing, walnuts and cranberries. Dinner and drinks are our variables. We tend to cook two large meals a week, then eat those meals in some form the rest of the week.  We don't eat any bread, or carbs for the most part.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I eat the same thing for breakfast and lunch 7 days a week. 3 egg whites scrambled with ham, kale and onion. Kale salad, homemade dressing, walnuts and cranberries. Dinner and drinks are our variables. We tend to cook two large meals a week, then eat those meals in some form the rest of the week.  We don't eat any bread, or carbs for the most part.



Like Paleo?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 1, 2015)

Speaking of Chipotle, I'm as much of a fan as the next guy, but this article is well worth your read.  Holy salt batman!

NYTimes Link


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 1, 2015)

So if I just had a regular barbacoa, pinto beans, brown rice, lettuce, guacamole, peppers, and cheese is 1,160 kcals...wtf is the quesadilla burrito then?

Actually...at a minimum 1,500 kcals...oi http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671981/the-mystery-behind-chipotles-secret-1500-calorie-super-burrito


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 1, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Like Paleo?



Nah, we don't follow any kind of strict diet. And we don't really freak out over the no bread or carbs. We eat pretty clean, but then I have a couple of drinks most nights either some variation of Gin or Vodka tonic or beer. So I am definitely getting my carbs.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 1, 2015)

TLDR20 , are the 3 eggs for breakfast your only real source of protein for the entire day until you hit dinner time?


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 1, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> TLDR20 , are the 3 eggs for breakfast your only real source of protein for the entire day until you hit dinner time?



No, I forgot to add I eat a Greek yogurt at lunch and Cocoa almonds throughout the day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 12, 2015)

I cut 4lbs since Friday, happy and not...considering I had gotten myself to plateau for about three weeks.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 25, 2015)

For those that cut weight what did you do?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2015)

Paleo/Clean - 100% on the food, that's pretty easy for me.
Fri/Sat/Sun - I drink some beer 

Life got in the way a few months ago and I went back to old food habits, holy shit does the weight pile back on fast.  Got back in the game a few days ago and already notice a difference in how clothes fit.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> For those that cut weight what did you do?



This is good to figure out while you are young, and able to make adjustments. Later in life it becomes more difficult, and prolly more vital.


----------



## Etype (Apr 25, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> For those that cut weight what did you do?


I eat nothing but lean meats for a week or so at a time, with carb refeeds the night before big workouts.   When I get my 180 or so grams of protein, I end up with probably about 2,700-3k Cal which is definitely a deficit for me. Protein is the most thermogenic macro, and I'd also rather suffer on a week-on/week-off cycle than for long periods of time.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> I eat nothing but lean meats for a week or so at a time, with carb refeeds the night before big workouts.   When I get my 180 or so grams of protein, I end up with probably about 2,700-3k Cal which is definitely a deficit for me. Protein is the most thermogenic macro, and I'd also rather suffer on a week-on/week-off cycle than for long periods of time.


I've always liked this way of dieting. It's a little easier to maintain when life gets shitty. I just don't find I have the best performance after about 3-4 days off.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 28, 2015)

Etype said:


> Protein is the most thermogenic macro


Do you have some scientific evidence to back this up or is this from experience?  I am truly curious, not challenging you.


----------



## Etype (Apr 28, 2015)

devilbones said:


> Do you have some scientific evidence to back this up or is this from experience?  I am truly curious, not challenging you.


http://m.ajcn.nutrition.org/content/87/5/1558S.long

There's one.  If you Google it, you'll get 3,456,192 broscience articles and a couple good ones.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 28, 2015)

I appreciate it.  I googled and found some NIH links but they wont open at work for some reason.  Good info.


----------



## SARDUDE (May 26, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I eat the same thing for breakfast and lunch 7 days a week. 3 egg whites scrambled with ham, kale and onion. Kale salad, homemade dressing, walnuts and cranberries. Dinner and drinks are our variables. We tend to cook two large meals a week, then eat those meals in some form the rest of the week.  We don't eat any bread, or carbs for the most part.



TLDR20

Have you looked into the kale/collard greens (cruciferous) and hyprthyroidism? My diet consist of shakes and tacos. For shakes I use butter squash as a base and throw in, protein, hemp seed, fruits, and veggies. I was using around a cup of kale in each shake until a buddy told me to researched crueciferous veggies. Its worth looking into if you consume a lot of kale. I still eat kale just not as much. Not trying to nitpick your diet just a heads up. 

http://commonhealth.wbur.org/2014/01/the-dark-side-of-kale-and-how-to-eat-around-it


----------



## TLDR20 (May 26, 2015)

SARDUDE said:


> TLDR20
> 
> Have you looked into the kale/collard greens (cruciferous) and hyprthyroidism? My diet consist of shakes and tacos. For shakes I use butter squash as a base and throw in, protein, hemp seed, fruits, and veggies. I was using around a cup of kale in each shake until a buddy told me to researched crueciferous veggies. Its worth looking into if you consume a lot of kale. I still eat kale just not as much. Not trying to nitpick your diet just a heads up.
> 
> http://commonhealth.wbur.org/2014/01/the-dark-side-of-kale-and-how-to-eat-around-it



I don't consume my body weight in Kale. Those studies show that you have to eat A TON of kale to have any issues.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 26, 2015)

Well, now that I'm out of the field and it's beach season, must fuel the body correctly to make gains.  Modified Paleo starts now.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 26, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well, now that I'm out of the field and it's beach season, must fuel the body correctly to make gains.  Modified Paleo starts now.



How are you going to do that?


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 26, 2015)

Started tonight with a broccoli and sweet potato hash and baked chicken.  Had enough hash left to meal prep tomorrow's lunch and supper.  Made a scramble with kale, little sweeties, and tomatoes add two pieces of applewood smoked bacon.

Be smart with the meal plan.  I was just eating everything I cared for before going into the desert and then three weeks of MREs packed on some BS weight.  Not enough pushups.


----------



## devilbones (May 27, 2015)

Don't forget beer and alcohol are not paleo.


----------



## pardus (May 27, 2015)

devilbones said:


> Don't forget beer and alcohol are not paleo.



Meh, Paleo isn't really Paleo.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 27, 2015)

What are you trying to achieve? I can and so can everyone else give you advice but what is your end result. Are you trying to just lose weight, is this your 600 lbs life and trying for surgery, look lean mean fighting machine. I got 3 different diets for all 3. My guess everyone else here can say the same. Please tell us what you are striving for.

I did a detox diet 30 days ago. Lost 10 lbs. My loving and beautiful wife decided to start it yesterday. I am continuing the diet with her. She is a carb hound. She is in her second day and I am ready to kill her....mean dieter. I will go farther after you tell us your end game


----------



## pardus (May 27, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> I did a detox diet 30 days ago. Lost 10 lbs. My loving and beautiful wife decided to start it yesterday. I am continuing the diet with her. She is a carb hound. She is in her second day and I am ready to kill her....mean dieter. I will go farther after you tell us your end game



I'd like to see what the detox diet is.


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2015)

pardus said:


> I'd like to see what the detox diet is.



It's a 12 step program, it must be, have you seen how much beer PB drinks?


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 27, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> What are you trying to achieve? I can and so can everyone else give you advice but what is your end result. Are you trying to just lose weight, is this your 600 lbs life and trying for surgery, look lean mean fighting machine. I got 3 different diets for all 3. My guess everyone else here can say the same. Please tell us what you are striving for.
> 
> I did a detox diet 30 days ago. Lost 10 lbs. My loving and beautiful wife decided to start it yesterday. I am continuing the diet with her. She is a carb hound. She is in her second day and I am ready to kill her....mean dieter. I will go farther after you tell us your end game


Right now I'm trying to shed just ten lbs, let myself get a little fat.  But then move to lean mean fighting machine.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 27, 2015)

Detoxing is a joke.


----------



## pardus (May 27, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Detoxing is a joke.



Could you explain that for the unwashed masses?


----------



## HOLLiS (May 27, 2015)

pardus said:


> Could you explain that for the unwashed masses?



I think, they are saying Beer is good and no beer is bad.   Detoxing = no beer. 

I only eat dead animals who have been cooked.

Beer helps to wash everything down.


----------



## pardus (May 28, 2015)

HOLLiS said:


> I think, they are saying Beer is good and no beer is bad.   Detoxing = no beer.
> 
> I only eat dead animals who have been cooked.
> 
> Beer helps to wash everything down.



Agreed! Well except for the cooked meat part, I do like raw meat as well.


----------



## devilbones (May 28, 2015)

pardus said:


> Meh, Paleo isn't really Paleo.


I know I was just busting his chops.  I did see a medieval cookbook on Amazon.  Might want to try that out.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 28, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Detoxing is a joke.





pardus said:


> Could you explain that for the unwashed masses?



Well first I would wonder what "toxins" you are detoxing. Your body has a natural system in place to "detox" your body. You have filters all over and this crazy big organ called a liver that detoxes your body everyday,24/7, 365. Most of these cleanses or detoxes have little to no scientific backing and these magical detoxifiers are in such low concentrations that you probably are not even ingesting anything helpful.  These detox diets are snake oil 2015.

However if by detox you mean you stop ingesting things like ETOH, certain meats, processed foods, I would say that is great, and is what is called a diet not a "detox"


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 8, 2015)

Went from Fappy to Fat...thank you field, eye surgery, and all sorts of excuses.  Tightening it up.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm down from 230lbs to 200lbs. Started dieting again in June. Been doing IF, fasting for 16-18 hours then eating two big meals. It's much less hassle meeting your macro amounts for the day. My strength is coming back up and I'm never tired.


----------



## mac21 (Jul 10, 2015)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> I'm down from 230lbs to 200lbs. Started dieting again in June. Been doing IF, fasting for 16-18 hours then eating two big meals. It's much less hassle meeting your macro amounts for the day. My strength is coming back up and I'm never tired.



Two questions:

1. How do you time your workouts with your meals? 

2. How is your hunger during the fast?


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jul 11, 2015)

mac21 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. How do you time your workouts with your meals?
> 
> 2. How is your hunger during the fast?




I take BCAA prior to training but that's it, so I'm working out in the morning around 10-11am fasted, then I have my first meal around 12-3pm. If I intend to push my meal later as in not within an hour of finishing my training then I have another 10g of BCAA. 

I'm never hungry and not deprived. My current macros consist of 150grams of carbs, 40-50 of that I have in low fat ice cream with no ill effects that I can tell of.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 11, 2015)

That's interesting, dieting is partially about intestinal fortitude, but the other piece is science of satiety.

This last week I had three fruits during the day: Banana, Apple, Orange.

Breakfast: 2xbacon, 2 egg scramble with tomato and spinach.
Lunch: Steak w/ brussels sprouts
Supper: Salad of green leaf lettuce, tomatoes and carrots.  

Drank only water for the most part...this week will be about the same.

Lunch will be pork loin chop w/papitas (sweet potatoes) 
Dinner: sald w/ oven fried chicken.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 19, 2015)

I didn't want to start a new thread devoted solely to multivitamins, so I figured I'd post in here. I leave for deployment in the next few months and I'll be subjected to fairly crappy food for the most part. Aside from what solid food will be available on the ship, I'd like to order some multivitamins to take with me as well. Here are my thoughts, please let me know what you all think.
-Vitamin C is a must for general immune health as I'll be captive with 300 other mouth-breathers
-Fish oil for Omega 3 & fatty acids, EPA & DHA are the 2 important ingredients
What else should I be looking for in terms of additional immune health and filling potential nutritional gaps that I'll experience. Are multivitamins best or should I pick and choose specific items?
Thank you all in advance for any help/advice.


----------



## CDG (Jul 20, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread devoted solely to multivitamins, so I figured I'd post in here. I leave for deployment in the next few months and I'll be subjected to fairly crappy food for the most part. Aside from what solid food will be available on the ship, I'd like to order some multivitamins to take with me as well. Here are my thoughts, please let me know what you all think.
> -Vitamin C is a must for general immune health as I'll be captive with 300 other mouth-breathers
> -Fish oil for Omega 3 & fatty acids, EPA & DHA are the 2 important ingredients
> What else should I be looking for in terms of additional immune health and filling potential nutritional gaps that I'll experience. Are multivitamins best or should I pick and choose specific items?
> Thank you all in advance for any help/advice.



Zinc is a better choice for general immune system health.  I would recommend a couple of Biotest products.  The first is Flameout, which is concentrated fish oil, and the second is their ElitePro Mineral supplement.  With poor diets, it's typically mineral deficiency that plays a larger role in negative training effects than it is vitamin deficiency.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 21, 2015)

CDG said:


> Zinc is a better choice for general immune system health.  I would recommend a couple of Biotest products.  The first is Flameout, which is concentrated fish oil, and the second is their ElitePro Mineral supplement.  With poor diets, it's typically mineral deficiency that plays a larger role in *negative training effects* than it is vitamin deficiency.


I checked out their stuff and I'll definitely be placing an oder with them pre-deployment. Would your recommendation stay the same with the bold not being considered? My concern for training is going to be next to nothing while deployed. And I'm asking because I don't know, not because I don't trust your suggestion. Are there any other nutritional reccomendations you'd make if you had to leave for deployment tomorrow knowing what you do from your previous time at sea?
Thanks in advance, bro, it's always apreciated.


----------



## CDG (Jul 21, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I checked out their stuff and I'll definitely be placing an oder with them pre-deployment. Would your recommendation stay the same with the bold not being considered? My concern for training is going to be next to nothing while deployed. And I'm asking because I don't know, not because I don't trust your suggestion. Are there any other nutritional reccomendations you'd make if you had to leave for deployment tomorrow knowing what you do from your previous time at sea?
> Thanks in advance, bro, it's always apreciated.



The ships I was on, it wasn't terrible.  Food is usually better out at sea.  There was always a salad bar with tuna and shit.  Myself and the guys I PT'd with usually chowed down on that.  Clean mass gainer powder can come in pretty handy as well.  We would also typically try and stock up on jerky, canned tuna, dried fruit, etc. whenever we were in port.  Just remember, even if you gotta make a less than stellar choice, eat.  It's a deployment, so the NutriNazi gods will be ok with you getting in the calories you need in less than ideal ways.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 22, 2015)

Straight Calorie restrictive cutting right now...protein shake for breakfast.  Knocked off some bullshit, going to cycle back onto an eggs scramble at the end of this week.  Think I hit a wall in my training on bench...wasn't able to get to 265 on bench yesterday.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 5, 2015)

Just curious what is everyone doing now for the fall\winter?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 5, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Just curious what is everyone doing now for the fall\winter?



I'm seeing how much beer and pizza I can consume every night...want to give myself something to work towards when I make yet another futile New Year's Resolution.  :wall:


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 5, 2015)

I kinda fell off the paleo bandwagon again with this last road trip I went on.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 6, 2015)

Low carb, very low sugar, high(er) protein.  I don't really "count" calories, nor do I not go off the reservation....I gotta have my pizza and beer, and given that in a span of 6 weeks I have to celebrate 5 birthdays and Thanksgiving, I will most definitely be imbibing in some bad stuff.....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm going on a sheep hunt in December and elk in january...think we'll call the product full paleo.  I'm going to a mix of bro diet and paleo...white rice my lover.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 8, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> I'm going on a sheep hunt in December and elk in january...think we'll call the product full paleo.  I'm going to a mix of bro diet and paleo...white rice my lover.



I'm the same sometimes, except with brown rice. You just can't beat 51 cents a lb, and it lasting for 4 days. I think I have enough brown rice in the pantry to last me a decade..

Where are you going for the Elk?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2015)

New Mexico


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 2, 2015)

What does everyone do for the winter?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 2, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> What does everyone do for the winter?



Get Fat...:wall:  

Stupid beer thread


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 2, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Get Fat...:wall:
> 
> Stupid beer thread



Yeah. I feel it. I want to eat clean during the winter to be ready for spring.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 2, 2015)

Send me a PM amigo...I need some moto.  F.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm going full bro over the next couple of weeks...white meat/wild meat/ rice/ broccoli or carrots.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy New Year!

Any new year's diets or anything like that? Curious to see what all are up to.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 4, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Any new year's diets or anything like that? Curious to see what all are up to.



Detox from the holiday sugarfest, seriously cut back on the booze, and keep up with everything else.  My weight remains within the standard deviation both pre- and post-holidays, so I am in good shape.


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2016)

A video that both backs up my earlier post (#38) and to show what we should be eating.
My take on this, is that the Paleo diet etc... is generally on the right track with eating natural, whole foods. However the whole mindset of eating grains, carbs etc... is bad and not what was eaten by our ancestors, is completely false.
IMO the Paleo diet has taken on a semi religious aura, much like crossfit. The founders/proponents of the diet, have filled the scientific gaps in our knowledge with their own "facts" which don't stand up to examination. 

Enjoy...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

Pardus, I have the Paleo Diet for Athletes, have not finished it.  It seems to be geared specifically towards endurance athletes as well.  I've seen that video, all I know is when I was at 100% Paleo...tough shit right there I was at my lightest.  Was pretty fast too.  However, I will point out that if I'm pretty strict myself I'll be going 80/20 and not drinking beer...how could I forsake my beloved alcohol.

PT has been pretty shitty, put on some weight before going on TDY where the only food was fast food.  A little fat, but I'm always good at knocking off the bullshit from a weekend, it's maintaining gains that's been hard.  Going to set my mind to it though.  Need to get faster on the pitch.

My buddy who is a physique pro posted his home made burrito bowl which was just ground beef, spinach, and rice.  I did something similar for this week's meal prep since coming off pass.  Prepped four meals with chicken, broccoli, white rice, and spinach.  Tasted real good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks to all who have contributed to this thread...it helps.

Here is what I learned today and will add...the better a beer tastes, the more calories it likely has. (especially IPA's)  For example, my new favorite:  

_One 12 oz Double Crooked Tree I.P.A. has 408 calories._

That is one beer, four-hundred-and-eight calories.  

Two beers?  Likely you had 'something' with them...you are up to 1000 calories...just two beers.  

Damn.


----------



## pardus (Feb 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thanks to all who have contributed to this thread...it helps.
> 
> Here is what I learned today and will add...the better a beer tastes, the more calories it likely has. (especially IPA's)  For example, my new favorite:
> 
> ...




Drink Guinness MOFO!

Realbeer.com: Beer Alcohol Content And Carbs In Beer


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 11, 2016)

Guinness is a session beer...not a Stout...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 11, 2016)

Really, so you regularly pick up a 12-pack of Guinness and take it to pound town?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Guinness is a session beer...not a Stout...



Guinness is more of a meal, to me anyway.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 12, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Really, so you regularly pick up a 12-pack of Guinness and take it to pound town?


Not at all. Stouts are supposed to be strong and not at session strength.  Although high calorically, Guiness Draft Stout is between 4.5-5.0% not 7.5-8%.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 12, 2016)

It's still not a beer that people sit down with the intention of drinking 3 or 4+ in one sitting. And 4.5 - 5% is on the highest end of what is considered a 'session' beer. The ABV of a stout is only one of its characteristics. Most revolve around the way it's brewed, less with how strong it is once bottled.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 12, 2016)

So I got all of my Elk from the butcher up in Ruidoso...131lbs of Steak, Tenderloin, Backstrap, Roast, Chorizo, Spicy Sausage, and burger.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 28, 2016)

I am 28/28 days for working out since getting back from NTC.  I've lost 14 lbs, never gaining like that again.  Making spaghetti squash, green chile elk meatballs, spicy marinara.  This last week was my first for two-a-days for the week...was going to hit a lift at lunch Friday but all of sudden I just it all at about 1030.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 28, 2016)

Good on ya @ThunderHorse - Crazy shit going on at home, I'm using it as an excuse to eat/drink like a clown.

Stupid - Sometimes I'm afraid I'm going to run out of "starting tomorrow..."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah man, I feel you.  The only way to start is to begin in the kitchen, then get your ass on the tarmac and pound it out.  It's tough, but you love it.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 29, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> So I got all of my Elk from the butcher up in Ruidoso...131lbs of Steak, Tenderloin, Backstrap, Roast, Chorizo, Spicy Sausage, and burger.



Hook a Raider up with some of those elk gains.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 6, 2016)

So I've been doing Weight Watchers online app for the past month.  down 26 pounds so far - Paleo, clean, Atkins, etc...I've done them all, with great success...until it wasn't.

What have I learned the past month?  That I can pretty much eat/drink  whatever I want...just in significantly less portions.  But, trade 'this' for 'that', and you'd be amazed at how much you can put away, and still drop weight.

Prior to beginning W.W. I was averaging about 90 to 100 points per day ( it sure did not seem like it), now I am closer to 50, and still get 1 or 2 evening beers in.  You get extra points for working out< (but I don't take the points), and eventually I'd like to get off the program and go towards a 'clean' life-style.  For now though, this is working well...just thought I'd share.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 19, 2016)

Weight Watchers may seem gay as fuck, but five pounds this past week.  To be fair I work out nearly every day, but food has always been my self-sabotage - fuck Oprah and her "I like Bread" commercial.  I like beer, and I still drink it!


----------



## Grunt (Mar 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Weight Watchers may seem gay as fuck, but five pounds this past week.  To be fair I work out nearly every day, but food has always been my self-sabotage - fuck Oprah and her "I like Bread" commercial.  I like beer, and I still drink it!



Stick with it - I know for a fact that it works. 

Congratulations on the loss. Their product helps you with making long-term life changes.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 19, 2016)

So havent had my BP checked in 20 yrs and got a bad read. 180-went down after 5 checks to 164. Not good..On a big health kick now. Bananas, kiwis, sunflower seeds, watermelon, gross spinach and broccoli. etc. As an agoraphobic someone got me walking. Have a beautiful forest with trails across the street from me. As a new walker and slow walker just did 3.4 km in 34 min yesterday after our 4th walk. Already my pants are falling down lol Whichever route you choose to go-as long as it works-much luck to you and your health.


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 19, 2016)

metalmom said:


> So havent had my BP checked in 20 yrs and got a bad read. 180-went down after 5 checks to 164. Not good..On a big health kick now. Bananas, kiwis, sunflower seeds, watermelon, gross spinach and broccoli. etc. As an agoraphobic someone got me walking. Have a beautiful forest with trails across the street from me. As a new walker and slow walker just did 3.4 km in 34 min yesterday after our 4th walk. Already my pants are falling down lol Whichever route you choose to go-as long as it works-much luck to you and your health.



Way to go.  It takes guts to beat your fear and your fat.

Keeping striding, MM!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2016)

metalmom said:


> So havent had my BP checked in 20 yrs and got a bad read. 180-went down after 5 checks to 164. Not good..On a big health kick now. Bananas, kiwis, sunflower seeds, watermelon, gross spinach and broccoli. etc. As an agoraphobic someone got me walking. Have a beautiful forest with trails across the street from me. As a new walker and slow walker just did 3.4 km in 34 min yesterday after our 4th walk. Already my pants are falling down lol Whichever route you choose to go-as long as it works-much luck to you and your health.



Great that you are out there and taking advantage of the walking trails. There are folks who drive miles to get to walking paths like you have.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't count calories, I don't do programs...I eat paleISH. I have worked out everyday since 1 February 2016, twice a day during the work week since about 22 February.  I have lost 22 lbs since 1 Feb.  I do ration myself to three drinks during the weekends...today I went sheep hunting, holy frick that was tough.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 21, 2016)

Proper periods of rest, rehab and recuperation are just as important to your body as putting it through the ringer. I don't think you'll find a single trainer/coach/nutritionist/expert in the field who would recommend working out 50 days straight. You need to let your body rest, otherwise your strength gains or weight loss (or both) will hit a plateau and hit it hard.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 21, 2016)

I definitely understand what you're saying man.  Over my last six week cycle I had two bad workouts and it sucked.  I got fat while being an OC at NTC during January and it was not good.  I just know that I haven't pushed myself to be where I could be.  Every time I've gotten down to 185 I've just gone back up.  And I just can't do that any more. I'm at 195 and look as lean as I had at 185 which isn't enough, so I figure I'll need to cut down to 175 and then slowly do a lean bulk back to 185 to maintain decent mass and retain strength IOT to play well as a forward on the Rugby pitch.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 21, 2016)

I heard for walking at a brisk pace-3 times a week is good. I get winded of course but that will pass I assume the more I do it.Have to keep the heart rate up though. Maybe self defense will help.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 24, 2016)

So, I scheduled an appointment with the Ft Bliss Wellness Center...their program for the basic piece is set up in three appointments.
Appt 1: Metabolic Testing and Body Composition 
Then if you have a weight loss goal, or they determine you are a fatty and give you a weight loss goal you must lose 20% of that you are allowed to go for your VO2 Max.
Appt 2: Metabolic Rate test results, VO2 Max
Appt 3: Metabolic Testing and Body Composition post-test

But, the appointment is a month out, it's small, but highly impacted with a lot of dependents and DA civilians using it in addition to Soldiers.  What sucks is you have can't do strenuous activity 14 hours prior and moderate activity 5 hours prior in addition to fasting the 5 hours prior and I tend to smash a lot of water before PT in the AM so I'll have to program myself in.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 24, 2016)

metalmom said:


> So havent had my BP checked in 20 yrs and got a bad read. 180-went down after 5 checks to 164. Not good..On a big health kick now. Bananas, kiwis, sunflower seeds, watermelon, gross spinach and broccoli. etc. As an agoraphobic someone got me walking. Have a beautiful forest with trails across the street from me. As a new walker and slow walker just did 3.4 km in 34 min yesterday after our 4th walk. Already my pants are falling down lol Whichever route you choose to go-as long as it works-much luck to you and your health.



You are lapping everyone on the couch.  Bravo!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2016)

Weight Watchers update -

Not a great week (burger/fries Wednesday night and too much beer this week) plus I missed three days of cardio.

Still dropped 4 pounds.

That re energizes me !!!

I fought the concept of WW for years because it sounded gay.  Fuck that.  A couple months into this and it has taught me better portion control, and that if I eat the right stuff...I can eat a lot!

Fruit is free (no points) and a fruit salad that is two or three days old, the juices mixed in, is freeking amazing.

Don't even get me started on  how good sliced tomatoes with some salt/pepper on a slice of toasted pita bread is!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 25, 2016)

I just thought about this...Weight Watchers is basically IIFYM.  Good on you man for your grind.

I do a lot of food prep during the weekend and like I said I don't count calories or points.  In fact I'm going to up my protein again this week and see if I continue dropping.  I hit 192.4 yesterday on the scale...hit the second goal and time to pay up for the reward.  Custom Powerlifting Belt...I've settled on Inzer or Best Belts, anyone have opinions?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 30, 2016)

So for the most part I've stopped yo-yoing when I've gone to my girlfriends with a variety of solid PT plan and a set nutrition plan.  Not sure what I did on Friday but I gained three pounds.  What I did on Sunday, Easter Brunch/Easter Dinner...well those lbs make sense.  I'm unsure if I ate something that caused bloating.  If not...I have resolved to no gaining 7lbs in a weekend and having to knock it off during the week.  I think the fact I went to sleep at one and woke at 5 certainly didn't help as I was catching up the remainder of the weekend.  Anyways, a ratio to start with for lean mass building  from one of my friends that is a physique pro card holder said P: 40% C: 40% F: 20%.  I haven't done the complete math on it, I'll do so this next week when I cook up vegetables, but I'm about P: 50% F: 30% C: 20%.

I've learned I respond better to whole foods over time, which plays into paleo if you want.  But how do I flip that and get to whole food carbs at 40% of my intake?  I did the macros on a lot of vegetables and god everything at 100g is the same roughly...like 10g of carbs which I find insane.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 30, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Weight Watchers update -
> 
> Not a great week (burger/fries Wednesday night and too much beer this week) plus I missed three days of cardio.
> 
> ...


 For lowering my BP I eat a lot of fruit salads-everyday.I eat a tomato 5 days out of 7 or more. Cant have the table salt which I miss but load on the pepper.Good for you.


----------



## metalmom (Mar 30, 2016)

OK-So I heard it takes about 2 weeks for your taste buds to adapt to new gross foods. Thought that was mumbo-jumbo. For me-actually true. Now have to get on the brown train-pasta-rice etc.Hate them atm-but taste buds will adapt. Hate rice-but love wild rice.So my point is if you hate a food thats beneficial to your diet-start with small amounts and I bet after 2 wks it may become a staple.Far from a pro on this just sharing my experince.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 30, 2016)

Can you put Sriracha on your rice?







IF yes, then your taste buds will thank you!!!!


----------



## metalmom (Mar 30, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Can you put Sriracha on your rice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 30, 2016)

I put Sriracha, Soy sauce, peanuts and seaweed on my rice, it tastes epic.
I eat about 8 times a day..this is one of my favorite snacks!


----------



## metalmom (Mar 30, 2016)

You know Iove my heat-but not that on rice.Sorry-should have specified.Can eat and enjoy rice in paella and my chicken fried rice.Plain rice to me is like eating cottage cheese.No taste.Now have to try to make a paella with brown rice.I will adapt.love your pic lol


----------



## metalmom (Mar 30, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I put Sriracha, Soy sauce, peanuts and seaweed on my rice, it tastes epic.
> I eat about 8 times a day..this is one of my favorite snacks!


 now that i cant do salt-soy sauce is out-have to get tested for a peanut allergy and since seaweed comes from the salt water-maybe not for me..glad you enjoy it and probably very healthy.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 30, 2016)

Paella is one of my favorite meals....

I know nothing about dieting but it seems to me that Paella would be a perfect meal.
Rice, vegies, and meat....have yourself a Daiquiri and you just completed the food Pyramid!

:blkeye:


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 31, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> So for the most part I've stopped yo-yoing when I've gone to my girlfriends with a variety of solid PT plan and a set nutrition plan.  *Not sure what I did on Friday but I gained three pounds.  What I did on Sunday, Easter Brunch/Easter Dinner...well those lbs make sense.  I'm unsure if I ate something that caused bloating.  If not...I have resolved to no gaining 7lbs in a weekend and having to knock it off during the week.*  I think the fact I went to sleep at one and woke at 5 certainly didn't help as I was catching up the remainder of the weekend.  Anyways, a ratio to start with for lean mass building  from one of my friends that is a physique pro card holder said P: 40% C: 40% F: 20%.  I haven't done the complete math on it, I'll do so this next week when I cook up vegetables, but I'm about P: 50% F: 30% C: 20%.
> 
> I've learned I respond better to whole foods over time, which plays into paleo if you want.  But how do I flip that and get to whole food carbs at 40% of my intake?  I did the macros on a lot of vegetables and god everything at 100g is the same roughly...like 10g of carbs which I find insane.


Referencing the bold, maybe you should start counting calories. Or, at the very least keep a log of everything that you cram in your cram hole. Eating and thinking you're eating OK/clean is one thing. Monitoring everything you put in your mouth so that you can be accountable to yourself can actually be quite revealing sometimes. Just a thought. YMMV.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Referencing the bold, maybe you should start counting calories. Or, at the very least keep a log of everything that you cram in your cram hole. Eating and thinking you're eating OK/clean is one thing. Monitoring everything you put in your mouth so that you can be accountable to yourself can actually be quite revealing sometimes. Just a thought. YMMV.


I began tracking my intake on Tuesday, purchased two small moleskin notebooks for this.  Didn't have a food scale at the time so the only thing I could count macros on reliably was breakfast and my MTS Protein shake.  For those of you that track your macros, do you add the cooking fat?  Because I have.  That brings the fat intake up decently.  I've basically been eating meat, vegetables (cauliflower, green beans, broccoli and) and sweet potatoes for the most part, the results show, but it doesn't really jack up the carbs too high.  I definitely think I need more carbohydrates as there are some days that I haven't recovered too well.  I started my second cycle of my program last week but I just felt crushed and only did Rugby practice as my second workout of the day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 10, 2016)

My new food scale was being weird last week, it was way off as far as the grams were for sweet potatoes and green beans but I think we're good.  I needed the extra carbs though, still made gains.  My girlfriend brown me the Brown Sugar Ale in a growler from Uncle Bears in Awhatukee, solid beer for a Sunday Funday.  Also brown me brownies and then I got my Easter gift of a french press, grinder, and coffee beans from Peixoto Coffee in Chandler.  Went hiking yesterday up Cristo Rey, and walked to the park and she did some partner assisted pull ups.  Going to keep the protein up this week...I bought sweet potatoes again, going to eat them this week, but my Strength coach was like...no mas for the next month.  So starting next week, four weeks with only green vegetables. Oi!!!


----------



## metalmom (Apr 10, 2016)

Green veggies are good but so are orange.How is your fruit intake?Have to watch the sugars-regardless bananas-grapes-kiwis are good.My doc was surprised on how good my cholesterol was.I eat a ton of legumes though. Dont have a weight issue -just no muscle mass.Need a lot of toning.Glad you are invested in your health and making not so easy changes.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 10, 2016)

I just ordered "Enter the Zone". on the recommendation of someone I respect.

Has anyone read it? If so what is your opinion?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 11, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I just ordered "Enter the Zone". on the recommendation of someone I respect.
> 
> Has anyone read it? If so what is your opinion?



The premise of it is the same as so many others out there:  low carb.  Atkins, South Beach, Zone, THM, they are all variations on the theme of limiting carbs.  So based on that, if you follow it, it _should_ be helpful.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 14, 2016)

So how do people time their re-feed days?  I don't eat a crazy amount of carbs as I try to get all of mine through vegetables.  So inherently this keeps your carbs lower, and I'm hangry only on certain days and I haven't been able to anticipate it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> So how do people time their re-feed days?  I don't eat a crazy amount of carbs as I try to get all of mine through vegetables.  So inherently this keeps your carbs lower, and I'm hangry only on certain days and I haven't been able to anticipate it.



Just a thought, but reading through some of your posts I have to ask if you are over complicating your food plans?  Honestly I don't understand much of what you write (re-feed days?).  I've tried all the complicated plans...clean...paleo, Atkins, etc.  Always had to think about everything I ate and it caused me much angst; especially weighing stuff out.

  Doing Weight Watchers online for a few months now.  Have dropped nearly 30 pounds, and my energy levels are great.  Still lift 3 times per week and cardio 4 to 5 times per week.  Get my one evening IPA in (down from two to three 16 oz cans) and the occasional slice of pizza or two.  I'm getting close to my goal and quite honestly am going to just keep doing the weight watchers after I do hit it.    I find that the healthier I eat, the more food I am able to have throughout the day....if it were not for evening beer (and weekend beer(s), I'd end every day with points to spare...and I do not count my exercise calories burned toward my totals.

Just food for thought...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey man if it works for you that's awesome.

My diet is pretty simple overall...I've done the 100% paleo thing, I need to bring some of the baked goods back, I really enjoyed the banana nut bread I had baked and made french toast with.
This week was roughly:

B1: MTS Cookies and Creme Whey P 25g
B2: Scramble
I think I need to bring the Carbs up here. I keep it about P 40-50g
Lunch: Chicken or Elk w/green vegetables (Broccoli, Green Beans, Brussels Sprouts) and sweet potatoes
Snack: MTS No Bake Cookie P25g
Dinner: Chicken or Elk w/green vegetables (Broccoli, Green Beans, Brussels Sprouts) and sweet potatoes

KCals by Day this week:
Mon-1954.5
Tues-1510.6
Wed-1521.1
Thurs-2677 (Yes I counted my servings of peanut brittle)

Trying to keep the protein up, trying to get my carbs up by trial an error.  This next week I'm cutting out sweet potatoes, increasing my green vegetable intake and adding a piece of fruit post evening workout.  I'll look at adding sweet potato hash browns after the next three weeks of not eating them.

On Tuesday I'm going through Metabolic testing here at Bliss, so I'll have my intake needs calculated down.  Right now I have no qualms about enjoying the high kcal stuff on the weekends as long as I put in the work to not have a yo-yo effect.  Last weekend I had 2/3 of a growler and brownies that my girlfriend baked. I did eat way too much peanut brittle that one of the guys on staff brought in and set on our microwave today:wall:.

Re-Feed days are used by various types of Athletes, it is talked about in Paleo Diet for Athletes.  Body-Builders call them High Carb days...basically at a certain frequency they will increase their carbohydrate intake for one or two days/week by 300%.  I've continued to do some type of workout everyday since 1 FEB, whether that's been a Rugby Match, hiking with my girlfriend or a Strength Training session, between 4 and 5 days a week are two a days and it seems I am unable to predict when my fatigue will hit.  Took my first APFT since coming back from NTC in January and I'm back in the same shape I was as a PL.  I'm mad that I'm not in better "Army Shape" than I was then, but for working even longer hours than I had as primary staff officer, I'm satisfied with the benchmark I set today and it tells me where I'm at.  27lbs down in 11 weeks.

The food scale allows you to have more control over metrics, the more data available the better.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyone tried going Ketogenic? If so how what were your results?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 19, 2016)

Did the BodPod at the Wellness center this morning.  22.01% that's 7.5% more than what the tape test tells me.  And it's pretty obvious that tape is off when I'm seeing no sight of abs right now.  But it didn't think it would be that much different.  Resting metabolic rate is 1857 KCals, which is what is needed to subsist at my current weight laying down doing zilch.  So I can definitely up my daily intake to meet that.  Add more broccoli and two pieces of fruit and should be good to go.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 23, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I just ordered "Enter the Zone". on the recommendation of someone I respect.
> 
> Has anyone read it? If so what is your opinion?


So, Barry Sears is a smart dude. I've eaten on the zone methodology for about 11 months at a time (I'd say 90% strictly), 2 separate times. I'll say this- it's somewhat tedious constantly weighing/measuring food- although you get really good at eyeing 1 0z of literally everything.

I did it once while I was in the pipeline and one 10 month stretch recovering from my back injury. I had great results both times. Low (8-10% or less) bodyfat pretty much all the time, great workout and ability to recover, basically everything you'll read in the book. 

I got away from the zone for a number of different reasons, the most of which is my athletic performance. I just found that on any sort of restrictive diet, there were times I needed to eat a lot more than was prescribed. Even adding extra blocks of fat (I was eating 5 blocks of carb/pro and 7 blocks of fat, 5 times a day min), I just wasnt recovering. I just moved away from it because it didn't work for me in the end. 

I'd say try it for 6 months. Get blood work done before, cholesterol, triglycerides, the whole deal. Pay attention to how you feel- sleeping, mid day tiredness, mood, etc. If it works, continue and tweak for your personal needs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 13, 2016)

So next week I'll be doing my BodPod follow-up, I've dropped 5lbs since my first Wellness Center appointment. Weeks 5 and 6 of this last cycle were pretty rough, definitely felt my energy sapping during those lift sessions.  On week one and I feel excellent, up early thanks to the Rock Clock and about to head to the gym since it's a DONSA and then hit the road for Phoenix to shoot my gun and see my lady.  I've met and surpassed my goal, thought I'd get there last week.  But officially down 34lbs now.  My next goal is 180lbs, see what my body composition looks like and then pursue abs.  Once I get there I want to slowly add muscle to get back to about 185.  My Fitness Pal hooks you up with a tremendous amount of data provided that you are honest with yourself.  

Now to the living part, going to shoot my gun for the first time a in minute so we can get data on the new powder load we're testing.  Tomorrow I'm running my first 10k since Valentines Day weekend... 26lbs ago haha. Following that we're going to the Ameri-CAN Beer Festival in Scottsdale, after that heading down to Tucson to see ASU play UofA.  And then on Sunday I have to partially move the lady into her parents house in preparation for her to move in with her roommate by August.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 8, 2016)

I had been eating around 2300 KCals for most of July since coming back off leave.  Had put on a few pounds, but knocked most of them off, yet I was hanging around 190-192 for a whole month.  That should have had me building some muscle, but I put five pounds of fat.  I'm unsure if that is correct but that's what the BodPod said.  I'd had coffee after doing PT.  And for the best results you ten not to want to do PT that day, and well my next appoint is in the early AM so I'll be fully fasted and no PT.  They also wanted me to add more carbs and take away protein...which is pretty much the opposite of everything I've dug into.  They didn't understand gluconeogenesis.  But at 2300 KCals I can easily adjust for a cut without going where I was averaging before leave which was about 1500 KCals.  Going to 2150 KCals, dropped Carbs to 200g, brought Protein up to 230g.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 10, 2016)

About 3 weeks ago cut WAY back in beer. (Only drink on Fri/Sat)

In the past I have always come home from work and had 2-3 after work, typically twice that amount on Fri/Sat/Sun.   And not the Bud Light shit either, I'm talking the higher alcohol content IPA's.

First week was tough (more habit than anything else) so I started biking at night instead.   I've had my weekend beers, but now going into week 3 I'm not really even looking forward to them the way I was after the first week.

A few very noticeable physical changes:

- I fall asleep within minutes now. Typically it has taken me near an hour.

- I sleep thru the night, to the point of needing my alarm to wake me. It's been years since I've had that pleasure.

- My wife has made the comment that I do not seem as on edge as I typically do, and that I appear more relaxed. Which is interesting since I drank beer to relax and take the edge off.

- I bought a new watch with the money I've saved by not buying all that beer for a month.

- the one slight disappointment is that I had hoped to drop weight faster after cutting out the nightly beers. It's been almost 3 weeks and I m not noticing the difference I had hoped for.

On the plus side my resting heart rate and blood pressure are much better.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 10, 2016)

Good to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> About 3 weeks ago cut WAY back in beer. (Only drink on Fri/Sat)
> 
> In the past I have always come home from work and had 2-3 after work, typically twice that amount on Fri/Sat/Sun.   And not the Bud Light shit either, I'm talking the higher alcohol content IPA's.
> 
> ...


Are you eating more? When I quit, I noticed I was eating more and not eating right. Started eating right. I have lost 30 lbs in the last 2 months. 10 lbs more to go. Lots of veggies, rice, chicken.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Are you eating more? When I quit, I noticed I was eating more and not eating right. Started eating right. I have lost 30 lbs in the last 2 months. 10 lbs more to go. Lots of veggies, rice, chicken.



Yes. I didn't really even notice it until a few days ago. Back to tracking on a regular basis again.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 22, 2016)

I feel fat just reading this. :wall:


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 22, 2016)

Keeping the same macros this week and I'm ready to see the results, kind of sabotaged myself by eating half a PB jar this weekend.  

It's Max week, failed for my bench, couldn't even get where I needed to make an attempt at a PR...running does this to me, I ran this AM.  

For Front squat I matched a PR, but the first time I hit 275 it was a really bad rep, this was smooth, failed both attempts at 285.  And this weekend I'm running my first Sprint Triathlon.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 2, 2016)

So from last week...that triathlon was brutal.  Weather and whatever, but we're glad we did it and have another in October.  Will adjust my training going forward and I'm back at Rugby practice.

Been eating about 1950 KCALs give or take, macro breakdown is 150-170g Carbs, 230g Pro, 50-60g Fat.

The last time I went into the Wellness Center they wanted me to increase my Carbs by 25 grams and decrease my protein by 25 grams, and everything on the spear end of sports nutrition shows that was in contradiction to what I'm trying to do: look good naked.  So I looked at some stuff and switch my macros specifically because I was going to be on night shift for Exercise Control.  I'm going to build my Carbs back up to about 190-200g and then add 20 more grams of protein.  Working night shift and still training was pretty tough I have to say.

So that ended a week before the triathlon which was where I left off.  I set a PR on deadlifts by 30 pounds.

This week I've trained twice, Rugby Practice and three days of PT.  Thursday I had the wellness center check up and the results were pleasing, but I wish I'd dropped another pound of fat. My weight only went down by .3 lbs which is ok, I think that was inhibited by the post triathlon binge, but that's living and this whole fitness piece is a marathon of 100 years or so.  So, I added four lbs of muscle and dropped four lbs of fat.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 29, 2017)

I wanted to bump this back to the top to hear what everyone is doing now...you know new year and all.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> I wanted to bump this back to the top to hear what everyone is doing now...you know new year and all.


:wall:x2


----------



## CQB (Jan 29, 2017)

Paging Mr. Brink, Mr. Will Brink please come to reception.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Feb 1, 2017)

If anybody is trying to shed those unwanted  pounds I have found a new tried and true method, the pneumonia/strep throat diet. 20 pounds in 1 week!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 1, 2017)

[Q


----------



## SmokinOkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> YUP! I had a couple of inpatient stays for pneumonia, and I lost a good 15 lbs. The food for the staff and the food for inpatients are just somehow...well...different.



It was a pretty good set back for sure, this was my first time. I took a snowboarding trip to Colorado and picked up both the flu and strep while I was there and came down bad on the drive back to Oklahoma. Went to the local clinic and was screened/tested positive for strep but was not screened for the flu. Went on a downhill spiral for a week after the clinic visit before going to the ER and while there I had X-RAYS taken/flu screening and  both lungs were full with good ol' pneumonia.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 1, 2017)

T


----------



## SmokinOkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Most definitely. I have a good friend who let it go untreated and now he is dealing with slight heart complications that put a big dent in his professional powerlifting career. I am 100% recovered except for my lung capacity when it comes to aerobic conditioning is complete garbage right now. I have been limiting myself to lifting, calisthenics, and kettle bell variation workouts all with a good amount of rest inbetween sets and I am still out of breathe.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 14, 2017)

So....how is everyone doing with their diet/living/goals?


----------



## mac21 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm 3 weeks into Starting Strength, and I've developed an infected ingrown hair on my pinkie. It's swollen enough that I can hardly open a Coke bottle. Since I can't push or pull, and I don't want to spread whatever I have of it's contagious, I haven't lifted in a week. I've got antibiotics, so I'll be good in a while. 

My New Year's/life resolution is just to train to live. I just got a cushy office job, with all of my previous jobs being manual labor. There's a gym next door to work, so my excuses are short. I'm not training for anything specific, but it can never hurt to be able to left heavy and run a bit in life.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2017)

Ate a Taco for Valentine Day.
MMM, she was good.


----------



## CQB (Feb 15, 2017)

Lost 4 kilos in about a week. My GF has got onto some juju diet & I'm just tagging along. I'm the shit at the moment, two surfs a day, 6 km runs, bring it on. We both had to as we were hitting the piss pretty hard last year & needed to lose it.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Feb 15, 2017)

Finally started to put some weight back on. Floating at #183-#185, strength conditioning is coming back, still hacking up shit from my lungs, but my appetite for the sauce has came back


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 17, 2017)

Deloaded this week which somehow pushed my metabolism forward and I got back over the 200lb hump.  Goal is to get back to 185ish and stay there.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Feb 17, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Deloaded this week which somehow pushed my metabolism forward and I got back over the 200lb hump.  Goal is to get back to 185ish and stay there.



As far as nutrition goes did you keep the same routine? Added variables?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 17, 2017)

SmokinOkie said:


> As far as nutrition goes did you keep the same routine? Added variables?



Two weeks back I totally screwed it up with two days of eating off plan and drinking, so that basically reset and had to re-gain traction.  The paramour and I have a triathlon in a month so we've battened down the hatches and will remain on plan.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 19, 2017)

The ALS related video I posted earlier today is really fucking with my head. 

Aside from being substantially more beer-related pounds overweight than I care to admit, I am in great health. There are myriad excuses I could list, but no, it's on me. 

I had a knife-hand conversation with myself today, I'm into the second half of this planetary journey and shame the fuck on me if I find myself debilitated or hospitalized because of something I didn't do to prevent it, vs a random act of disease. 

I am a planner, so tonight I create the path. 

Thanks for letting me vent my frustrations about myself.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Aside from being substantially more beer-related pounds overweight than I care to admit, I am in great health. There are myriad excuses I could list, but no, it's on me.
> 
> I had a knife-hand conversation with myself today, I'm into the second half of this planetary journey and shame the fuck on me if I find myself debilitated or hospitalized because of something I didn't do to prevent it, vs a random act of disease.



I hear you.  I have some low back pathology, had to get a nerve root injection and epidural steroid injection last week, and really can't exercise like I used to or want to.  Subsequently, I have put on about 7 pounds.  I need to get over the poor-me's and figure a way to exercise within my limits, eat better, and get rid of this growing stomach.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2017)

.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 23, 2017)

I am sure I'm late to the party with most of this- but my fitness pal (it's an under armour app) is great for nutritional tracking and monitoring your intake. 

It's free (although the paid app really is well worth it) and it's highly useful. You can track your commonly eaten foods, recipes, snacks, etc. You can just scan the barcode, enter manually, or use your location to search the menu of whatever food you're eating. You can log exercise too (although I don't really use that function).

If you're looking to leverage a little technology to help you out, this is a really useful tool. 

Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (Apr 23, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I am sure I'm late to the party with most of this- but my fitness pal (it's an under armour app) is great for nutritional tracking and monitoring your intake.
> 
> It's free (although the paid app really is well worth it) and it's highly useful. You can track your commonly eaten foods, recipes, snacks, etc. You can just scan the barcode, enter manually, or use your location to search the menu of whatever food you're eating. You can log exercise too (although I don't really use that function).
> 
> ...



I use this app as well and love it. Another great feature is the ability to tailor the macronutrient proportions to your specific goals, whether it be losing, maintaining, or gaining weight. Can't recommend it enough. 

Under Armour even sent me a $40 coupon for logging in an "impressive number of times" this month. Sweet!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 24, 2017)

I've been using MFP for awhile.  I'm a beta tester, I was getting annoyed with it and tried using Fit Day...nope.  There's another one out there that people like called Life Sum, don't like it either.  MFP is just the best out there for this at this juncture and will probably remain so with Under Armour behind them.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 24, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> It's free (although the paid app really is well worth it) and it's highly useful.



I used to use MFP almost religiously, and got results.  Logged back in today for the first time in a few years and do not remember it being as high as $10/month for the premium stuff.  Oh well, I paid my money and now I'll take my chances.  Here's to getting back to food tracking....


----------



## 104TN (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone gone on a ketogenic diet? My wife and I did paleo a year or two ago and I lost 30lbs through nothing but diet change before we fell off the wagon. 

I get that diet is less about immediate results and more about consistency/lifestyle change, I'm just curious if anyone maintains a keto diet and what your results were.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 25, 2017)

104TN said:


> Anyone gone on a ketogenic diet? My wife and I did paleo a year or two ago and I lost 30lbs through nothing but diet change before we fell off the wagon.
> 
> I get that diet is less about immediate results and more about consistency/lifestyle change, I'm just curious if anyone maintains a keto diet and what your results were.


 
I was on the Ketogenic diet for about 6 months, first few days were horrible after that I felt pretty good. I lost a lot of weight and my work outs eventually got consistent (Felt like no energy for a while). 

However, Due to traveling to certain parts of the country for long periods of time where you can't be choosey on what you eat I eventually went back to my old ways but I still monitor how many carbs I am consuming and would like to try it again. 

If you have any questions feel free to pm me. I am not a nutritionist and only gathered my limited knowledge from the internet however I can attest to my own personal experience or point you in the right direction for some good keto recipes!

P.s The best part of being on the keto diet long term is that my inner fatty was completely eradicated(until I stopped) and I no longer craved for my kryptonite that is ben n jerrys.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not really a keto guy, you gotta get a ton of fat into your system and you may not be satiated.  But there's a lot of good research out there for health, not necessarily for performance.  But if it works it works.


----------



## TeeJay (Apr 26, 2017)

104TN said:


> Anyone gone on a ketogenic diet? My wife and I did paleo a year or two ago and I lost 30lbs through nothing but diet change before we fell off the wagon.
> 
> I get that diet is less about immediate results and more about consistency/lifestyle change, I'm just curious if anyone maintains a keto diet and what your results were.



I did a mostly ketogenic diet about 2 years ago and lost a little over 40 pounds over a period of around 8 - 9 months. Looking back I don't think ketogenic was the best dieting option seeing as at the same time I was really getting into running and weightlifting and ended up passing out a couple times and feeling lightheaded after a lot of my more intense workouts, which ended once I stopped keto. Now if I am looking to cut weight I like to maintain a manageable caloric deficit with intermittent fasting.

One of my floor mates (and future roommate) swears by keto and while on it still manages to maintain a high level of performance with his workouts without any issues. I guess either his body reacts better to keto or he knows something I don't about ketogenic dieting.

You can make a ketogenic diet work, though I personally wouldn't recommend it if you are going to be super active while on it.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 26, 2017)

104TN said:


> Anyone gone on a ketogenic diet? My wife and I did paleo a year or two ago and I lost 30lbs through nothing but diet change before we fell off the wagon.
> 
> I get that diet is less about immediate results and more about consistency/lifestyle change, I'm just curious if anyone maintains a keto diet and what your results were.



It is another take on the popular high protein/no-low carb diet.  It works, as they all do, but does take some discipline and proactive food planning.


----------



## The Works (May 6, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> It is another take on the popular high protein/no-low carb diet.  It works, as they all do, but does take some discipline and proactive food planning.



Keto is a focus on high fat, medium protein, low carb. Something like about 70% fat, 20%-25% percent protein, and 5%-10% carbs. When I originally posted about trying to lose weight awhile ago this is the diet I did eating lots of microwave bacon haha. I eventually got it down right and saw some pretty good results but after about 15 pounds I stalled and my PT suffered tremendously. I usually now just try to have about a cup of carbs, some protein, and some veggies now and have been consistently losing weight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 8, 2017)

Fascinating to me how easily liquid-calories sneak up on you.  Over the past two year I have put on a shocking amount of weight.  My diet has not really changed and I still work out on a semi-regular basis.  

Took a hard look at myself and realized that the only significant change I can point to is that I have moved up from Miller Lite to IPA's.   Because they taste so good,  I find that I am also drinking more of them.  Doing the math it does not take very long to add thousands, yes thousands of additional calories per week, just in beer!  

Thought I would share this article I just read...

Liquid Calories - How Drinking Impacts Weight Gain


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 8, 2017)

Ooh-Rah,

I track my beers every time.  The problem with a lot of them is nutrition facts aren't widely available so sometimes you have to guess.  In theory Alcohol is sort of straight carbohydrate, but not in practice when it comes to nutrient absorption.  People that buy frappucino's are funny because they're like: FROZEN COFFEE, YUM.  But it's really a milkshake with a little bit of coffee.

Because Alcohol has to hit the liver to be processed completely it's KCAL value is higher than regular carbohydrate.

Protein 1g-4KCal
Carboydrate 1g-4KCal
Fat 1g-4KCal
Alcohol 1g-7Kcal.


----------



## Bakersa21 (May 17, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Ooh-Rah,
> 
> I track my beers every time.  The problem with a lot of them is nutrition facts aren't widely available so sometimes you have to guess.  In theory Alcohol is sort of straight carbohydrate, but not in practice when it comes to nutrient absorption.  People that buy frappucino's are funny because they're like: FROZEN COFFEE, YUM.  But it's really a milkshake with a little bit of coffee.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this bit of info @ThunderHorse , now that I relate that to the past weekend it explains the number on the scale for me a bit better.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 21, 2017)

Reading through this again, I see a few of you, such as @lindy , have tried or are juicing at some level.  I'm curious to see what kind of fresh pressed juices some of you are making.  I'm looking for some new concoctions.

Over the past couple months I've been integrating juicing into my diet.  I'm not all about juicing but I'm trying to eat healthier and use it as a was to supplement my daily intake.  I started by visiting a local store and buying a fresh glass of juice every couple days.  I found that I _really_ liked the juice they made...like, even if I wasn't trying to be healthier, I'd drink it.  I've since purchased a juicer and make my own.  

My favorite juice "recipe" is:
3 large carrots
2 full apples (medium size; 1 green - granny smith, 1 red - gala or similar)
1/2 lemon (medium size)
3 large strawberries

This makes about a 12 oz glass of pure awesomeness. 

I'd like to mix it up a bit and try some other recipes.  The store I originally went to also has an apple, cucumber, celery, and kale juice that was tasty but I can't quite seem to get the mix correct.

Anyone else have a favorite juice they would recommend?


----------



## Topkick (Jun 22, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Reading through this again, I see a few of you, such as @lindy , have tried or are juicing at some level.  I'm curious to see what kind of fresh pressed juices some of you are making.  I'm looking for some new concoctions.
> 
> Over the past couple months I've been integrating juicing into my diet.  I'm not all about juicing but I'm trying to eat healthier and use it as a was to supplement my daily intake.  I started by visiting a local store and buying a fresh glass of juice every couple days.  I found that I _really_ liked the juice they made...like, even if I wasn't trying to be healthier, I'd drink it.  I've since purchased a juicer and make my own.
> 
> ...



Your recipe looks tasty but would have a lot of sugar in it. I try to use more veggies than fruit, but certainly some fruit is necessary for taste. I have found that you can add spinach leaves to just about any mix and it the provides the green and adds to the tastes, but I really like spinach....so there is that. I know Kale is healthy, I just don't like the taste as much.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 22, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Your recipe looks tasty but would have a lot of sugar in it.


Agreed and this is a concern of mine. 

I don't consider myself on a diet or anything but just trying to eat better; mostly cutting portion sizes, fewer carbs, and less sugar.  Cold pressed fruit juices can contain a high amount of sugar. 

At this point I only do one glass every other day or two.  However, if I can come up with a good tasting mix to increase my vegetable intake, that would be good.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 22, 2017)

.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 22, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Somehow, sugar and fat-free always tastes like styrofoam in a cardboard samich.



I'm of the same opinion.  Blame genetics for that one, amigo.  

Specifically, lack of a liver produced growth factor.

*FGF21 Mediates Endocrine Control of Simple Sugar Intake and Sweet Taste Preference by the Liver*


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm of the opinion if it is supposed to be a fat source, never ever get the fat-free stuff.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 22, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Agreed and this is a concern of mine.
> 
> I don't consider myself on a diet or anything but just trying to eat better; mostly cutting portion sizes, fewer carbs, and less sugar.  Cold pressed fruit juices can contain a high amount of sugar.
> 
> At this point I only do one glass every other day or two.  However, if I can come up with a good tasting mix to increase my vegetable intake, that would be good.



Cut the sugar and you cut the carbs, and without too much effect on the taste. But, because I am not too worried about sugar I always put a lot of strawberry in the mix to make it taste less like a styrofoam samich


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2017)

At the gym Cafe' listening to a personal trainer trying to sell supplements to his new client:

"Brand X is good, it has 2 grams of fiber per scoop, but our Lifetime Fitness brand has 8 grams per scoop. That more grams than your brand which makes it much better for you "

LOL - that's really what he said.


----------



## CDG (Aug 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> At the gym Cafe' listening to a personal trainer trying to sell supplements to his new client:
> 
> "Brand X is good, it has 2 grams of fiber per scoop, but our Lifetime Fitness brand has 8 grams per scoop. That more grams than your brand which makes it much better for you "
> 
> LOL - that's really what he said.



The personal training industry is such a crock of shit.  I know there are good ones out there, but to have the ability to sift through the bullshit and find one means you have to be enough of a SME that you probably don't need a trainer anyways.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 12, 2017)

If your coach doesn't have CSCS I tend to walk away...what's worse is all of the instahoes without certifications starting their own certification programs.  People are sheep.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sooooo where is everyone at? 

I am working with a PTer once a week and we are also looking at my diet/eating. Making small micro changes. I want to be 170lbs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 4, 2018)

Been kind of shit of late...in fact diet has been crap following the A Race in September...but tonight it's Steak and Green beans!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 4, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Been kind of shit of late...in fact diet has been crap following the A Race in September...but tonight it's Steak and Green beans!



Did you decide to do the LTF Tri?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 4, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did you decide to do the LTF Tri?



September was LifeTime Tempe, did not do the Lifetime Indoor Tri, just ended up not working out because we moved out of our apartment to a house that weekend.  We're doing LifeTime New York City Tri because she qualified for Championships and it was open registration (normally a lottery) so I registered as well.  We'll do LifeTime Tempe again with the intentions of it being in the training Cycle for IMAZ Half or Palm Springs Half.


----------



## KiloPapa (Mar 6, 2018)

Tip: SOFLETE has launched a nutrition programme, available on their app. Subscribed to it, and a lot of tasty recipies indeed. Some cool features, such as customizing intake according to your body type and goal (cutting, maintaining, bulking, hulk bulking etc.).


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2018)

KiloPapa said:


> Tip: SOFLETE has launched a nutrition programme, available on their app. Subscribed to it, and a lot of tasty recipies indeed. Some cool features, such as customizing intake according to your body type and goal (cutting, maintaining, bulking, hulk bulking etc.).




Do they have Swedish Meatballs in Norway? Or do they call them Norwegian Meatballs?


----------



## KiloPapa (Mar 6, 2018)

Haha! Yeah, you can buy them from IKEA. Otherwise, they’re just meatballs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyone done the Carnivore diet?  Shawn Baker seems to be all about it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 16, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Anyone done the Carnivore diet? Shawn Baker seems to be all about it.


Similar to Paleo?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 16, 2018)

I suppose you could call it real paleo. All the man eats is steak.  A friend of mine has modified it a little bit with adding 200 grams of broccoli and a whey shake.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 18, 2019)

I've been zero carb and OMAD since jan 1. Have been primarily eating fattier grass fed ribeyes to maintain a 70/30 fat to protein ratio. I occasionally add a few strips of thick bacon and have been cooking the steak in the bacon fat. 

Feeling pretty great. my weight is down to the lowest in 15 or so years, energy levels are good, and mental clarity is up. As long as I don't OMAD on days where I go to the gym at the tail end of fasting, I am still performing well in the gym.

Been cutting on a few supplements though because a lot of them will spike an insulin response and that's the easiest way to kick out of ketosis; especially BCAAs with its leucine.

I'm generally buying butcherbox with their 2x10oz packages.. 20oz puts me at a slight caloric restriction which is why I might add a few slices of bacon. Sometimes I will just pick something up at the grocery store if it's on sale for the 1.5lb+ cuts if I'm a little more hungry.

I am looking to source the meat locally through a butcher, and want to also add a bit of organ meat to the mix. Liver is the usual addition, but some will add heart or marrow too. 

I initially approached this for reasons other than losing weight. I wanted to see if it would clear up my eczema and some of inflammation in the joints. I absolutely didn't expect it to be this good though. Absolutely has been exceeding my expectation. I was planning on cheat meals/days every so often, but decided to give it a full 8 weeks before introducing a few controlled carbs. I don't want to have too bad of an effect because of how I've changed my microbiome thus far.

Biggest problem with this way of eating is sustainability. Since I still go forward on my contract, most of us know how difficult it is to get good clean meat, so I will likely have to move back to doing keto(ish).


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 19, 2019)

OMAD? BCAA?

@Florida173


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 19, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> OMAD? BCAA?
> 
> @Florida173



One Meal A Day - I've been doing about a daily 22 hour fast. Wasn't initially intentional, but I don't like the taste of microwaved steak...

Branch Chain Amino Acids


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 19, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> One Meal A Day



What was the transition period like from what I'm assuming was a normal 3meals/day or multiple smaller meals, to OMAD? Any noticeable differences from one to another or are you attributing that to Ketosis and/or fasting?


----------



## Brill (Feb 19, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> One Meal A Day - I've been doing about a daily 22 hour fast.



McChrystal would approve.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 19, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> What was the transition period like from what I'm assuming was a normal 3meals/day or multiple smaller meals, to OMAD? Any noticeable differences from one to another or are you attributing that to Ketosis and/or fasting?



I was already doing a 16/8 fast somewhat consistently and never been a big fan of breakfast. Just learned to drink coffee. Trying now too transiting off coffee to a strict water fast


----------

